# Nauticapedia Article - Former Washington State Ferry Rhododendron



## Nauticapedia (Mar 4, 2012)

Colleagues:

Dan and Lynn Salmon live on the central east coast of Vancouver Island, Canada. It is not uncommon for them to encounter interesting vessels when they are cruising in their boat or exploring the shoreline. Recently, in Fanny Bay British columbia (to the south of where they live), they saw a retired Washington State Ferry, the Rhododendron, at anchor in company with what appears to be an accommodation barge. 

See the image at http://www.nauticapedia.ca/Gallery/Rhododendron.php


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning nauticapedia.yesterday.23:45.re:former Washington ferry.rhododendron,just watched your link.interesting what they do with these vessels when they retire.from people to scollops.very enterprising.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

